# Tv Philips 29pt4631 calienta transistores



## ivanelectr22 (Mar 17, 2015)

hola, tengo este tv philips 29pt4631, el cual tenia la falla de que se apagaba  y luego no encendia, los responsables, son los transistores bc337 y bc327.. ya los reemplace y funciona. lo que quiero saber es si se puede poner otros trnsistores que no se calienten tanto,porque estos trabajan demasiado calientes.

si alguien puede sugerirme que transistor podria usar, y que no afecte el funcionamiento.

gracias ...


----------



## pandacba (Mar 17, 2015)

que denominación tienne en el circuito?, tal vez solo esta parcialmente reparado, ya que reemplaste los comonente dañados pero no eliminaste la falla que ocasiona que se calienten


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 17, 2015)

y es que se ponen muy calientes? estos dos transistores están en la fuente del televisor? ahí que ver que tan normal puede ser esto antes de hacer cualquier cambio.


----------



## ivanelectr22 (Mar 17, 2015)

por lo que pude averiguar es una falla tipica del modelo, el tv llego por apagarse,asi que despues de averiguar un rato llegue al dato que podrian ser esos transistores, tambien averigue que en esa zona esos transistores trabajan asi, y al cambiarlos funciono.. ¿que mas podria ser?

por eso hacia esa consulta. gracias por sus respuestas


aca dejo una parte del diagrama en donde esta lo que hay que revisar en caso que presente dicha falla.








saludos


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 17, 2015)

Bueno son transistores pequeños de baja señal, también he visto en algunos modelos de televisores flat que traen unos transistores de horizontal muy pequeños y los hacen trabajar al borde de la ruptura, un familiar mio suele colocarle un transistor de horizontal mas grande y los coloca con un disipador aparte del original en otro lugar dentro del televisor para ayudarle a evacuar mas fácil el calor, si le vas a cambiar esos transistores por otros mas grandes busca unos que tengan una ganancia muy parecida al original y en lo posible que sea un transistor al que se le pueda colocar disipador de calor, para poder evacuar el mismo de ser necesario.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 17, 2015)

Un driver no maneja gran potencia el tema puede pasar por que no respondan en frecuencia, habria que ver los componentes asociados, porque si bien es una falla caracteristica, no le pasa a todos, por ejemplo el capacitor 2455 tiene que estar en muy buen estado, ojos con solo medir el ESR ya que te puede dar bien y la capacidad ser muy baja o no existir, tiene que ser de muy buena calidad.
Hay que colocar osciloscopio y controlar que las formas de onda sean como esta en el manual.

Es como en los casos que se rompe el TR de horizontal se cambia y se rompe o calienta mucho, en muchso de esos casos la señal esta deformado por fallas de algunos compnentes pasivos


----------



## sergiot (Mar 19, 2015)

Esos transistores Philips los usó toda la vida y de la misma manera en muchos modelos, normalmente tienden a calentar o quemarse cuando la tensión de alimentación tiene riple por mal filtrado, fíjate de medir con el osciloscopio si hay ruido en las tensiones donde debería ser cc, o cambia todos los electrolíticos o medilos antes de cambiarlos, son los que están alrededor de los tr.


----------



## ivanelectr22 (Mar 19, 2015)

hola gracias por sus respuestas,al tv ya le hice los cambios sugeridos que lei, cambie capacitores y no hay forma que el bc337 deje de calentar excesivamente! de la unica forma que  calienta "normalmente" es colocando 3493 de 18 ohms, peroo en la imagen se ve una linea vertical, tiene imagen perfecta, pero esa linea, deduzco que por falta de excitacion del driver (al menos eso lei) cambiando la resistencia al valor original, toda la imagen vuelve a la normalidad.


cuando digo que hice los cambios sugeridos me refiero a lo que lei, de cambiar capacitores transitores (probe varios pares), cambiar la resistencia 3493, el tele anda, péro no le veo mucha vida util al transistor andando de esa forma.

lei que varios  lo han dejado asi,pero dezconozco cuanto durara la reparacion en caso de dejarlo asi.

bueno, si alguien tiene una sugerencia mas, que me la diga, saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2015)

Podés ponerles disipadores , probales un "cañito" hecho con recorte de lata de aluminio de unos 4 cm de largo  

O hacele éstos con lata Cola≈Coca o cerveza :




_____________________


----------



## ivanelectr22 (Mar 19, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podés ponerles disipadores , probales un "cañito" hecho con recorte de lata de aluminio de unos 4 cm de largo
> 
> O hacele éstos con lata Cola≈Coca o cerveza :
> 
> http://diyaudio.es/2448/disipador-to92.jpg_____________________http://media3.rsdelivers.cataloguesolutions.com/LargeProductImages/R7124320-01.jpg



muchas gracias, tengo unos disipadores pequeños para ese tipo de transistor, los saque de una vieja placa rca. estaba pensando en colocarlos aca jaja, pero la idea era que no calentara tanto, se ve en la placa la mancha de calor que ha dejado el otro cuando funcionaba asi que deduzco esto es asi.. muchas gracias 

saludos a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2015)

Y dejale las patas largas


----------



## pandacba (Mar 19, 2015)

ivanelectr22 dijo:


> hola gracias por sus respuestas,al tv ya le hice los cambios sugeridos que lei, cambie capacitores y no hay forma que el bc337 deje de calentar excesivamente! de la unica forma que  calienta "normalmente" es colocando 3493 de 18 ohms, peroo en la imagen se ve una linea vertical, tiene imagen perfecta, pero esa linea, deduzco que por falta de excitacion del driver (al menos eso lei) cambiando la resistencia al valor original, toda la imagen vuelve a la normalidad.


Pero no has echo otras mediciones, algo esta fuera de lugar, como te dijeron el ruido en la tensión que aimenta el conjunto, una reparación no es cambiar componentes al tun tun es saber porque se cambia medir(voltaje, formas de onda)
Sin eso es una reparacón al azar, más tarde o temprano morira, asi le pongas dispadores.
Cuando todo esta bien esa etapa trabaja perfecto, si es cierto que es una avería común, pero  nadie te  dijo que la causa, no son los transistores

Del lado del BU comprobaste el material?? el transitor no tiene fugas?, cuando la señal se deforma, en la pantalla no suele notarse nada y dicen anda bien, pero algo calienta más de la cuenta.
Si por alguna razón el ancho del pulso sen ensancha o si hay ruido los tr existadores trabajan sobrecargados o fuera de la region donde se los diseño.

En reparación no hay soluciones mágicas  y menos en los Philips


----------



## ivanelectr22 (Mar 20, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podés ponerles disipadores , probales un "cañito" hecho con recorte de lata de aluminio de unos 4 cm de largo
> 
> O hacele éstos con lata Cola≈Coca o cerveza :
> 
> http://diyaudio.es/2448/disipador-to92.jpg_____________________http://media3.rsdelivers.cataloguesolutions.com/LargeProductImages/R7124320-01.jpg



perdon, si saco los bc y le pongo algun bd, creo que el 135 y 136 son compatibles, y los adapto con un disipador? funcionara? lei algo similar pero como nunca hice algo asi, no estoy seguro. gracias, obviamente se que tienen dierente orden en las patas


----------



## pandacba (Mar 20, 2015)

Seguis escondiendo la basura bajo la alfombra y empeoraras las cosas, ya que los BC tienen mayor Hfe que los BD y la malla de polarización esta diseañada para esos valores, los BD tienen menos Hfe y si no entran en la zona lineal calentaran aún más........

Aparte de hacer electrónica industrial tengo un taller de TV's hace tiempo fui jefe de taller de un servicio técnico por más de 10años alli pasaban solo por mi s manos unos 100 aparatos por mes, 1200 al año asi que en el tiempo que pase por alli pasaron más de 12000 aparatos, más las supervición a otros tècnicos y los que hacia en mi casa, asi que imaginate si no habre vistos fallas y torpes intentos de parchar las cosas como las propuestas


----------



## sergiot (Mar 20, 2015)

Los tr están en salida pushpull simil a un equipo de audio, pero trabajando al corte y saturación, en esa condición es cuando disipan menos calor, si por alguna razón no llegan a la saturación o al corte en forma correcta empiezan a trabajar en la zona donde se calientan, fíjate el transistor previo el cual recibe los pulsos del jungla y es el encargado de enviar a las bases la señal, estas fallas se buscan con osciloscopio, sino terminas poniendo un disipador gigante para tapar la falla, como te dijo pandacba.


----------



## ivanelectr22 (Mar 20, 2015)

perdon, es solo algo que habia leido como sugerencia, al descartar las otras fallas..no tengo osciloscopio, de tenerlo hubiese empezado por ahi..veo de conseguirlo y comprobare el bu..gracias por sus sugerencias, se que no es magia y mas en esta marca.

saludos


----------



## sergiot (Mar 20, 2015)

Hace muchos años era muy común cambiar los transformadores driver de salida horizontal, no creo que sea tu caso, pero si tenes alguno a mano probá con otro.


----------



## ivanelectr22 (Mar 20, 2015)

tambien sospecho de eso, es lo que menos confianza me da.. pero no dispongo de otro, ademas creo que eso no se compra.

en fin gracias a todos por sus sugerencias! 

saludos


----------

